# Colchester,Essex.UK Gaming Club



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, We have a Gaming club on a friday night in Colchester,Essex,UK, Based at 

4tk
55 Nayland Road, 
Mile End, 
Colchester, 
Essex, CO4 5EG
Telephone:
01206 756300
www.4tk.co.uk

The Aim ...


@ 4Tk Gaming we try our best to provide a great tabletop gaming environment where people with the same interest can come down with their armies & battle one another. We offer our Gamers:40k Fantasy,Warmachine & Flames of War, also



1: A warm & friendly gaming environment

2: Great scenery adding great realism to your game

3: We sell sweets, crisps & drinks to keep our gamers energy levels up.


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

11th July Campaign final 2 places sign up

Dear All,

As you probably know we have an overnight campaign running on the 11th/12th July.

We are currently 2 people short of the full numbers and need your help to make sure we have the full compliment of teams present on the night.

Therefore if you can answer yes to all of the following please put a post in this topic to sign up!

Questions!


Are you over 18?
Can you field a 500pt, a 1250pt and a combined 1750pt army according the rules laid out in this forum topic(http://4tk.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=62)?
Are you free from 11:30pm on the 11th July through until at least 9am on the 12th?

If you can answer yes to all of the above, or you know someone else who can answer yes to the above then please post your (or get them to post their) details in this forum topic. We need real names, not forum logins (if you're uncomfortable about this then post in the topic and then follow that post up with a private message to 4tkadmin and "Ice Lord") and it will be first come first served as far as deciding who gets the final two slots. Please only post your details if you can definitely attend, no maybes! 

It promises to be an excellent night's gaming and most importantly of all, there *will* be pizza! 

Now, stop reading this and get us some fresh meat for the grinder! Oops, I mean sign up already! Go! 

Last Night of Terror……. 

‘As the long night starts on the cursed planet of Bilbious IV the natives huddle in fear. Firewood has been stockpiled and kept dry for as long as possible, walls and huts reinforced to withstand attack, tall outposts and watchtowers guard the corners, ever vigilant against the creatures of the night. As the last sunset for 6 months falls, so does hope. Only the sky god can help them now, so they pray, they pray hard to see the dawn’

Welcome to a team campaign, designed to allow 4 teams of 4 players to battle against each other for control of the planet of Bilbious IV. The basic idea is to play 4 rounds against various opponents and with different point based games to earn campaign points. This in turn can be spent to buy favours, gain blessings, spy on your enemies and most importantly take control of land before the long night sets on Bilbious IV.

Things you need to play;
• 3 friends or random people who you can stand to be near.
• 1250 point army, chosen from one force organisation chart.
• 500 point border patrol army. Note; which must be from the same army list as your main force, and with the models being different from the main force. IE; both forces are Space Marines, or Necrons, or Tyranids, and you have enough models to make both forces, so you can field both on the table at the same time.
• Red bull, coffee or similar….. and maybe pizza, oh ok, definitely pizza!

The idea;
Before the campaign starts label each player in your team either A, B, C or D. This makes very little impact; it just determines the order of your games. The campaign plays three different styles of game over 4 rounds. In each round you will play against another player from a different team. Depending on your success in the games you earn campaign points, which during the rounds you and your team can spend as you see fit…..

The games;

500 pts, border patrol, 4x4 board; your forward scouts, these poor fellows look out for new territory for your team to take. Using the boarder patrol rules (no 2+ saves, no model with more than 2 wounds, no vehicle with combined armour of more than 33, no ordnance, 1+ troop choice) play skirmish (unlimited rounds, when your force is under 50%, take a LD test at the start of turn on the highest LD in your force, if you fail, you lose). One model in your force MUST be nominated as your force leader, this model counts as your HQ. As the games are small and quick, you play 2 games in this round.

Campaign points; 3 for a win, 1 for a loss (note; you can’t draw in this mission), 1 for killing your opponents HQ, 1 point for keeping your HQ alive.

Part 2 - The update:


‘Johna looked upwards, he had to stretch his neck as far back as possible to look the sky warrior in the eye. It was a scary look, the look of total and raw power, the look of a god. They had walked into his village two days ago, the sun slowly setting, and the hustle and bustle of another year coming to a close. 5 of them, 5 walking gods, their heavy footsteps causing the very ground itself to shake and shudder. They had immediately taken over, the prime warrior who had dared challenge them, had been cut down, as if he was nothing more than a child. His skull is now hanging from a belt. Johna received his instructions, he ran off, eager to please before the sun finally set.’

FAQ;
This will hopefully answer a lot of common questions about the forth coming all night campaign. It goes through and picks out sections that could do with expanding, and give more details of what everything is all about. If there are any questions about it, please feel free to ask.

Army Selection;
• Both your 500 point and 1250 point armies MUST be chosen from the same codex. So if your 1250 army is Blood Angels, so must be your 500 point army.
• Your 1250 army can only be one force organisation chart.
• Yes, this does mean that when you combine your 2 armies you can field over a force organisation chart. For example, you take 2 chaplains in your 1250 army and a captain in your 500 point army you will have 3 HQ’s for your 1750 combined game.
• Obviously you need 1750 points worth of models.
• Models do NOT have to be painted, but MUST be built to be accurate. If you want a melta gun in a squad, make a model with a melta gun.
• You will need 2 copies of your army list, for both armies. One to keep for your games, and if needed one copy to be checked by the GM.
• Note on forge world….. as forge world never tournament play test their rules, there will be NO forge world models allowed. If space marine dreadnoughts were meant to have plasma cannons, then plasma cannons would be in the codex! You can use forge world models to use models that GW haven’t made yet, such as drop pods, and for things like extra armour etc…

Teams;
• Hmm, yep, I made a mistake with the team descriptions, sorry.
• There will be 4 teams of 4 players.
• The Teams will be labelled A, B, C and D. Tho please feel free to have a suitable cool name to hand!
• The Players will be numbered 1, 2, 3 and 4. 
• Hopefully the Round chart makes a little more sense, and below is a chart showing the Player rounds;



Team. Player. Opponents. Game Type.
A 1 B1,C1 C4 B2 D1 BP SM CG SM
A 2 C2 D4,B2 B3 C3 SM BP SM CG
A 3 D3 D1 C4,D2 B4 SM CG BP SM
A 4 B4 D2 C1 D3,C2 CG SM SM BP
B 1 A1,D1 D3 D4 D2 BP SM SM CG
B 2 D2 C3,A2 A1 C4 SM BP CG SM
B 3 C3 C1 A2 C2,D3 SM CG SM BP
B 4 A4 C2 D2,C4 A3 CG SM BP SM
C 1 D1,A1 B3 A4 D4 BP CG SM SM
C 2 A2 B4 D3 B3,A4 SM SM CG BP
C 3 B3 B2,D4 D1 A2 SM BP SM CG
C 4 D4 A1 A3,B4 B2 CG SM BP SM
D 1 C1,B1 A3 C3 A1 BP CG SM SM
D 2 B2 A4 B4,A3 B1 SM SM BP CG
D 3 A3 B1 C2 A4,B3 SM SM CG BP
D 4 C4 A2,C3 B1 C1 CG BP SM SM


• As of this time, teams are proving to be a little tricky in the making, we have lots of interest in the campaign, but actually forming teams is not as easy as I first thought. We can ‘make’ the teams before the evening, and try to get everything ready or we could try doing completely random teams on the night itself….. maybe something for the forum….?

Games;
• Each game round will be 2 hours long. So you will have 2 hours to determine mission, set up and play. The game ends after 2 hours, regardless of where in the game you are. Although 2 hours sounds like a long time, it isn’t. So get ready for some furious gaming action!
• Border Patrol games, in these rounds the idea is you play 2 games, each game an hour long. These games are usually very quick and brutal. In the first pack I say that you can’t draw in this game and it has been pointed out to me that actually you could play for time. So the rule is, if after the hour one side hasn’t fled, the side who took the first LD test loses. In my experience, these games never take an hour to play.
• Combined Game, in this game escalation is used. Your Border Patrol force starts in full if you wish, allowing you to have vehicles, jump and bikes all starting. These elements are allowed to be deployed up to 15” in from your table edge.
• Scenery, will be placed before the campaign starts and shouldn’t be moved, unless some really good reason can be made.






Campaign Points;
• Hmm, received a lot of feedback about how these will be used and displayed in the games. On the night I will have a recording sheet that each player will use, and during the games there will be some markers to denote how many you have. At the start of the games you will need to inform your opponent of how many CP’s you have to use and show the pile of counters/markers.
• Cunning, can be used after the roll has been made, and both players can use it. So to modify the roll by +2/-2 or to cancel out the other players use. The person who rolled the dice must declare first if they want to use this.
• Comms, must be used before the roll is made.
• Dumb Luck, can be used for ANY single dice (including scatter dice), used after the roll has been made (Obviously, lol). Note, you can not re-roll a re-roll.
• Iron Will, used after a LD test has been made, can be used to re-roll a successful LD test as well. 
• Shadows, used after an enemy unit has successfully spotted a unit, only affect one unit at a time.
• Hippies, used before any cover saves are rolled, applies for all cover saves taken that turn
• Steel Nerves, used before the test is made.
• Rage, used at the time of assault, before any dice are rolled.
• Momma’s Special, used before to hit rolls are rolled.
• Master of Battles, used before dice to see what mission is played is rolled. If your opponent wishes to use this as well, then you both pay the CP cost and roll normally.
• Divine Favour, can be used after all saves are exhausted, it ignores a single wound (useful for when force weapons are around)
• Assassinate, this is used before the game starts; pick any unit in the opponent’s army, even those starting off table.
• True Faith, can be used at any time, lasts one game turn. So if you use it at the start of your opponents shooting phase, it lasts until the start of your opponents next shooting phase.
• Native Spy (re-named Government Bribe); useful for teams that aren’t sure how much they are behind or in front even. Used in-between games.

Just remember the campaign winners is determined by how much territory they have!

• Sky-God Help; if any team loses all of their games in any round, they can appeal to the Sky-God for aid in their forth-coming battles. This helps costs 4cp. The team gains the useful skills and abilities of the GM for the next round. The help given is unknown……… 

Campaign start time; 23.30 hours!

‘Johna was pleased with his work, he had been working for days now, without food and water, but now the task was complete. It wasn’t until the screaming started that Johna finally realized what he had made. As he looked upon it, his eyes bled and his sanity was shattered, and his last sound was of the sky warrior’s horrible weapons being fired.’




1250pts; standard missions, 4x4 board; your main force, stationed and garrisoned at your base, this force reacts to attacks and threats. Play the games as from the rulebook for deciding missions, using Gamma level rules. 

Campaign points; 3 for a win, 2 for a draw, 1 for a loss, 1 for each HQ independent character killed (so you would get 1 point for killing a chaplain, but nothing for his command squad, they don’t count)…. Plus the following depending on the mission played;

Cleanse; 2 points for each table quarter owned.
Secure and Control; 2 points for each Loot counter owned.
Seek and Destroy; 1 point for each choice from the force organisation chart destroyed.
Recon; 2 points for each scoring unit in opponent’s deployment zone.
Take and Hold; 1 point for each scoring unit in the centre of the board.

1750 pts, combined game, 6x4; in this round your forward scouts and main force combine (1750 pts) to crush a major foe, and take control of a major area of Bilbious IV. Play Secure and Control as from the rulebook, using Omega level rules and all 5 loot counters. In this mission your border patrol force can deploy in full, and may set up 15” into the board. This round represents a major gamble in gaining territory for your team, as such campaign points are doubled in this mission…. So 4 points for each Loot counter, 2 points for killing a HQ etc…..

Rounds;

R1 BP-1 BP-2 SM-3 SM-4 SM-5 SM-6 CG-7 CG-8
Player A1/B1(A1/C1) C1/D1(B1/D1) A2/C2 B2/D2 A3/D3 B3/C3 A4/B4 C4/D4

R2 BP-1 BP-2 SM-3 SM-4 SM-5 SM-6 CG-7 CG-8
Player A2/D4(A2/B2) B2/C3(C3/D4) A1/C4 B1/D3 B4/C2 A4/D2 C1/B3 D1/A3

R3 BP-1 BP-2 SM-3 SM-4 SM-5 SM-6 CG-7 CG-8
Player A3/C4(A3/D2) B4/D2(B4/C4) A4/C1 A2/B3 B1/D4 C3/D1 A1/B2 C2/D3

R4 BP-1 BP-2 SM-3 SM-4 SM-5 SM-6 CG-7 CG-8
Player A4/D3(A4/C2) C2/B3(B3/D3) B2/C4 C1/D4 A1/D1 A3/B4 A2/C3 B1/D2

BP; Border Patrol. SM; Standard Mission. CG; Combined Game. -1/2/3 etc; Table No.

Campaign points; 
So, you fought hard and earned lots of campaign points….. what can you do with them? Obviously the best bet is to buy territory for your team, as that what determines who wins the campaign, but there are other options too…. After each round the teams can decide what they want to do, either buy up territory, horde them or assign them out to the players for other uses….



Round 1 and 2 territory; 1 campaign point (cp)
Round 3 territories; 2cp
Round 4 territories; 3cp

All territory bought is kept secret, so that the other teams have no idea how much you have……

Cunning; modify choose a mission roll by +/- 1, 1cp
Comms; +1 to a deep strike or escalation roll, 1cp
Dumb Luck; re-roll a single dice (can be used at any time), 1cp
Iron Will; re-roll a LD test, 1cp
Shadows…?; unit can have any successful night-fighting spot roll re-rolled, 1cp
Hippies; unit gains +1 to cover saves for one turn, 1cp

Steel Nerves; automatically pass LD test (declared before roll is made), 2cp
Rage; one charging unit gains Furious Assault for that charge, 2cp
Momma’s Special; one unit gains Tank Hunter for one shooting phase, 2cp

Master of Battles; choose the mission played, 3cp
Divine Favour; ignore a single wound, of any type, 3cp

Assassinate; choose one unit in opponents army, rolls to hit against this unit (shooting and assault) can be re-rolled, 4cp 
True Faith; for one turn, any unit makes its armour saves invulnerable, 4cp
Native Spy; you can gain knowledge of the all the other teams territories, 4cp

Obviously CP’s are very important. You must write down how many CP’s you have before a game, and record their use. Each team must be able to explain what has happened to each and every CP their team earns and spends.
At the start of the campaign, each team will have a small stock pile of CP to use. Each team starts the campaign with 12 CP’s, to use as they see fit.

Winning; 
To win the campaign, all you need to do is have bought the most territory. The team that has, wins the campaign. This will hopefully bring up some difficult choices, buy territory or use the points to help win the games. As the campaign moves through the rounds, territory gets more expensive, saving your points till the end… pointless. May the gods of fate bring you luck and your foe misery.

‘the long night of Bilbious IV is murder to every creature, days are pointless to count, time has no meaning, and dreams are all nightmares. The only hope is to survive, and to do that you need land. Only those who can control and hold land will make it, all others will fade away…..’


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all in the Colchester, essex, UK area we have a new room extention planned to open this weekend with more tables and scenery to play with. Looking for any new members who are looking to play War Board Games in this area if you are interested just give me a call or drop a line.


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

Here's some pics that was taken on the go day and hopefully gives you a nice idea of the service available at www.4tk.co.uk gaming club. 

Includes quite a few pics of Flames of War 

http://picasaweb.google.com/trebor.possom/GoDay20thJuly?authkey=vSG9mlMDmaE

let me know what you think.


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm pleased to say that as of next Tuesday 16th September, the club will be open for an extra night each week.

The practical stuff

The club will be open from 7pm - 11pm, but unlike Fridays this won't be 11pm = 1:30am The shop will be open during this time for normal purchases including the obligatory cans of coke, coffee, tea and space raiders 
It is an over 18's night, just like Fridays
The cost will be £3 for the night

As I've mentioned elsewhere, the theme is very much oriented towards the gaming side of things and as such I suggest it be known as 'campaign night'. It's a chance for us to have some long-running continuous elements going on, where we can get uber-complex fully mapped wars going that can be played out over lots of weeks with all of the extra stuff that implies in terms of capturing territory and the like.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing you all on Tuesday, any questions feel free to PM me, post them here or ask me at the club on Friday!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Dez - keep me posted on your club, as discussed elsewhere, looking forward to coming along. Can't do the 16th as not in the area until the 20th, but hopefully soon after once i'm settled.
Catch you later!


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

www.4tk.co.uk now has a page on facebook so if anyone fancy's a game in the colchester area drop me a line or invite as we are under Fortheknowledge Gaming


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

*Ultimate Commander 31st Jan 09 & 1st Feb 09*

4tk is looking for the Ultimate Commander, We are running a tournament all weekend of 31st Jan 09 & 1st Feb 09 to find the Ultimate Player in Colchester and surrounding areas for 40k,More details to follow soon or keep on looking at www.4tk.co.uk for further details.


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Update:Update:Update,- There is only 40 places available and over the next week registration forms will be available on PDF via the web site and from the 4tk shop, There is a £10.00 entrance fee(non-refundable) payable via pay-pal or in store, Included is a £5.00 4tk store voucher. 1st prize is £100.00 in 4tk store vouchers 2nd prize £50.00 4tk store vouchers & 3rd prize is £25.00 4tk store vouchers. full details will appear on the www.4tk.co.uk web site


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey! Colchester isn't too far away from me (Ipswich) and am definately interested in the tourney... will give me a good motivator to get my Deathwing finished!


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

If you need anymore info or help just ask and will see what I can do,also try to pop along to our friday veterans night before the tournament dates, meet some of our club members and sike out the opposition your going to have to battle, or just come in for a nice cup of tea and chat either way your more than welcome.


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

4TK Gaming is having its Winter open day, The store & club will be open all day from 11.30am till 6pm on Saturday 5th Dec, 4TK Gaming will have lots of discounted tabletop gaming formats on Sale from Warhammer 40k, Gamesworkshop, Flames of war, Privateer press warmachine & Hordes, Urban war & more on sale. we will also have lots of games demo running through out the day to give the public oppurtunity to come along and see what 4TK Gaming is all about, For more details please visit 4tk.co.uk or call 01206756300


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking for local gaming clubs in Essex/suffolk area to enter the Inter club challenge day on Saturday 1st May, held in colchester,

Inter – Club Challenge 2010 

Clash of the Clubs! 

‘Marius knelt before the statue of the God-Emperor, his head bowed, his eyes closed, and his mouth working a silent prayer. He stood and reached out to touch the statue, his fingers so close he could feel the warmth emitting from the surface. He couldn’t bring himself to touch it. He had never touched it. Now it was a ritual; a time honoured and well used and completely believed ritual. Marius left the shrine room, feeling the glow upon his back as he strode towards the armoury. In there he would encase his body with the blessed power armour to add to the aegis he had just encased his faith with. Marius is a champion; a shining beacon of valour, bravery and honour for his fellow brothers and today was a special day; for today he would face other champions. In a time honoured competition, Marius would represent his chapter against the best from other chapters. In the armoury stood his armour, an ancient suit from ages past, freshly coated with the blood red of his chapter. Now Marius did reach out and touch it, felt the smooth surface, the flawless design, the responsibility and burden of representing his entire chapter. Marius didn’t flinch, doubt did not enter his mind, he would fight and he would win; for the honour of the chapter stood at stake’ 

Welcome to 4TK’s first of, hopefully many, inter-club challenges. 

Over a day of hard fought games of 40k, 4 clubs from the local area will pit 4 players each against each other to determine which club will be announced as Champions! 

Things I will need; 
• A fully painted, based and legal 1200 point 40k army. 
• Army to be chosen from a current published codex and army to be chosen within one force organisation chart. 
• 5th edition rulebook and codex/s 
• All models to be WYSIWYG. 
• No forge world rules allowed; however forge world models can be used to represent models from the codex. 
• Two copies of your army list; one for your games and one to hand in for checking. 
• A club to represent and three other friends to take part. 

Set – Up; 
• There will be four groups of four gamers, one gamer from each club in each group. 
• You will play one game against the other gamers in your group, for a total of 3 games. 
• Missions will be pre-set, with a recording system in place for win/loss and draws, with a ‘goal’ difference also in place for any tie breaks. 
• At the end of the day we will total up the points to work out individual rankings and, more importantly which club is at the top of the pile! 

Missions; 
• Everyone will play the same missions in the same order; 
1. Seize Ground, Pitched Battle (place 4 objectives before rolling to determine set-up) 
2. Annihilation, Dawn of War. 
3. Capture and Control, Spearhead. 

Scoring Points; 
• Determine victory conditions as per scenario. 
• You score 3 points for a win, 
• 1 point for a draw and 
• 0 points for a loss. 
• In addition you score tournament points depended on the mission. These tournament points are used as a tie-breaker in the case of any tied points at the end of the tournament and also for the ‘Effective General’ award. 
• Seize Ground; 3 points for each objective in your control at the end of the game. 
• Annihilation; 1 point for each kill point scored. 
• Capture and Control; 4 points for your objective being in your control at the end of the game and 8 points for capturing your opponents. 
• HQ; 2 points for each HQ character/monster killed. 
• Wipe-out; 3 points for completely destroying your opponent. 
• Note; if you completely wipe out your opponent, you obviously win the game as usual. However to claim some of the above you will need enough troop choices left to actually be able to control them! 
• Note 2; at the club we use the following house rule; one unit can control or contest one objective at a time. No long line of orks holding multiple objectives I’m afraid. 

Tables; 
• All games are to be played on 4’ by 4’ tables. 
• Every one should play on three different tables over the course of the day. 
• The tables will be pre-set with a scenery set-up. 
• Scenery can-not be moved. 
• Each table will be occupied with a sketch map and rules for each scenery piece on the table. A small selection of possible scenery rules are presented below; 

Trees; difficult terrain, area effect (no line of sight completely through, line of sight in and out), 4+ cover saves. 
Ruined Buildings; difficult terrain, based (cover saves apply whilst standing on mounted base), tracked/wheeled vehicles count areas that are taller than them as impassable, 4+ cover saves. 
Crystals; completely impassable. 
Craters; difficult terrain, 4+ cover saves for infantry only. 

Order of games; 
• Round One 1 v 4 and 2 v 3. 
• Round Two 1 v 3 and 2 v 4. 
• Round Three 1 v 2 and 3 v 4. 

Time Scale; 
10:00 – 10:30; briefing 
10:30 – 12:30; round one, mission one 
12:30 – 12:45; game break 
12:45 – 14:45; round two, mission two 
14:45 – 15:45; lunch 
15:45 – 17:45; round three, mission three 
18:00; announcements and results 


Awards and Results; 
At the end of the tournament we will add up all the individual points to find out the club with the biggest total and to determine which club has won the first inter-club challenge! Along with the overall club victory there are a series of individual awards to be handed out; 

• Effective General; awarded to the player with the highest tournament points scored. 
• Lick of Paint; awarded to player with the best painted army (to be judged by Andy) 
• Vicious Killer; awarded to the player who wipes out the most opponents. 
• Baby Faced Expert; awarded to the best performing youth (u18) 

Also the club would like to take a picture of everyone’s army and also to take pictures of the games in action and also to take pictures of players and the team taking their awards. These pictures will be placed onto the 4tk website and I’m sure any pictures can be shared with anyone who would like a copy. 

All is left is to say good luck, but not too much


----------

